

'Built To Be Flexible' - martingordon
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/11/08/built-to-be-flexible

======
SquareWheel
I read each post by Gruber (and he writes a lot), but I can't help but feel
like the guy is stuck in some world where Apple is still fighting "the man"
and trying to free us, and yet in reality Apple has become the man. I don't
mean to speak negatively against Gruber because he is a great blogger, but the
reality distortion field hits that man hard.

To discuss this particular story, the idea that Android just steals from the
best competitor - that's probably true. I don't see why that is a negative
though. Imagine if only Xerox had mice, or only Opera had tabs. Companies
should be stealing the best ideas from their competitors, and then coming up
with new ideas to one-up them. Apple isn't afraid of this, they stole plenty
of ideas in iOS5, and they executed them well. Notifications from Android,
lock screen from the jailbreak community (specifically LockInfo), and iMessage
from Blackberry. I don't think there's anything wrong with this idea-copying,
it makes the product better and that's good for consumers.

